
Barclays’ former CEO is long Bitcoin and says big banks need to start over - endswapper
https://qz.com/1099705/former-barclays-ceo-antony-jenkins-believes-in-bitcoin-and-says-big-banks-need-to-start-over/
======
cujic9
QZ got really creative with that headline. The article is primarily about new
fintech companies forcing big banks to re-invent themselves. Bitcoin only
comes up in the last question, and Mr. Jenkins responds with a carefully
hedged answer.

